# Medical Trivia



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Why oh Why are the instructions on a bottle of Optrex Eye Wash so small 

Didn't it occur to anyone that the person wanting to use an eyebath might have vision problems.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Try the Optrex eye drops they are in a small bottle and the Instruction are diddy.
But I assumed 1 drop in each eye and they did work a treat.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Why oh Why are the instructions on a bottle of Optrex Eye Wash so small
> 
> Didn't it occur to anyone that the person wanting to use an eyebath might have vision problems.


Presumably they are made by the same company that pack arthritis relief tablets in a bottle that requires considerable wrist strength to open ? The same company also coat anti-allergy tablets with tartrazine.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Why oh Why are the instructions on a bottle of Optrex Eye Wash so small


 :lol: Or, at least, it would be :lol: if it wasn't a serious point :roll:

I have a plastic magnifying glass in our pen & pencil container in the house for just such occasions. Either the writing everywhere is getting smaller and greyer, or .... nah, can't be my eyes 

Good idea, Mavis, about the dropper 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually I realise I know a better medical packaging disaster. I was waiting in Boots for a prescription and the dispenser was having difficulty cutting up a sheet of tablets for the lady in front of me. I heard the three way conversation between the dispenser, customer and pharmacist. The problem is these are capsules and they are weaker than the packaging. So as well as having difficulty cutting the sheets into strips when you have to take one you cant just push them through the foil. They disintegrate.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This may be what you, Gerald and Mavis need Frank.

>> Here <<

They create a bit of distortion, but at least you won't be washing your eyes with cough mixture!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave but once I had washed my eye i could see Ok even the small print on the instructions, I have a stye at the moment (rough living in Amsterdam) and my eye was all sticky when i woke up and didn't want to rub it


----------

